# Biggest Fear



## Sivad (15 Aug 2005)

Oh guys/Gals this may seem out of the ordinaly but my biggest fear is not the yelling, screaming or the PT its having to take a Crap every morrning.  

I run about 4-5 times a week and I have to Crap everytime after sometimes before and even sometimes during which really sucks cause I got to get back to the house in a hurry but can't run do to i'd probably crap my pants.  I have a fealing that this might be a bit of a problem.  And to make it more fun its not like i'm in there for 20 seconds I can be in there for up to 20 minutues.  Any help would be great.

What i'm looking for is, is there time for this, what if you can't hold it.  What happends?

Thanks


----------



## DrSize (15 Aug 2005)

I actually can see where you are coming from.  Every morning when i wake up I have to take a big shit and sometimes I'll be in there for a good 20+ minutes straight shitting.  It flushes out my system and I feel great after.  Also its not like I can cut it short and stop halfway through.  I can see this being a problem so I was curious what the guidelines were??


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2005)

don't worry about it. Everyone understands Nature. Just make sure it doesn't affect your performance as part of the team. It's one of those things that will sort itself out when the time comes.

(I cannot emphasize enough how proud I am of myself for the seriousness of this post. The restraint I'm displaying is super-human.)


----------



## MCpl Wesite (15 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> (I cannot emphasize enough how proud I am of myself for the seriousness of this post. The restraint I'm displaying is super-human.)



Same here!

Just wake up a bit earlier and flush your sytem. Then you'll be good to go


----------



## Sivad (15 Aug 2005)

thanks para i was and still am waiting to get flamed but its something i ws curious about,  am i allowed to stop halfway through a run to take a dump if so thats great  ;D


----------



## Lima_Oscar (15 Aug 2005)

Many factors contribute to defecation. Physical activity contributes in many ways as activity promotes peristalsis (to move waste products through the small and large intestines).  In addition during physical activity, increase in respiration (throught the ventilation mechanism of the lungs) affects the intra-abdominal pressure.  Increase in intra-abdominal pressure push feces and increase urge to defecate.

I don't know your specific GI conditions. However, from a nursing perspective, normal bowel routine may help in your situation.  By increasing your bulk of your feces by increasing your fiber, proper fluid intake would aid in defecation.  If you are worry about incontinence during exercise, try to establish a bowel routine prior to exercise.  In other words if you have a bowel movement with soft stool prior exercise, that would help in preventing your urge during and after exercise.

Hope that helps.

P.S. Foods that contain a high amout of fiber that will soften stools:
Raw fruits (apples, bananas, oranges)
Cooked fruits (prunes, apricots)
Greens (spinach, kale, cabbage)
Raw vegetables (celery, green beans, zucchini)
Whole grains (cereal, bran flakes, breads)

Increase in fluid intake also liquefies intestinal contents that aids in the passage.


----------



## alexpb (15 Aug 2005)

if all else fails...








No one will even know!

...unless you start stinking.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Aug 2005)

your entire system is going to go through a rapid change, due to the nature of Basic Training. Everything from your diet, to the amount/type of food, to amount type of exercise, to the amount of sleep, to the amount of stress, to the...
It's going to affect your GI tract as well. If you absolutley HAVE to stop to defecate, well, nobody is going to make you fill your pants. However, as I said, it's one of those things that will sort itself out, due to the stuff I stated in the previous paragraph. Your body is going to change in order to adapt to the new stressors. Waste excretion is one of those changes. Relax.


----------



## mdh (15 Aug 2005)

Sivad's issue isn't unusual at all for runners. Almost everyone who has been a long-distance runner will have felt the sudden call of nature and it can be uncomfortable (myself included). Sometimes it calls for rather drastic measures such as finding a convenient - or even inconvenient - bush by the roadside - but not being DS on BMQ I have no idea how they handle these - er - situations. But it's a good question.

cheers, mdh


----------



## patrick666 (15 Aug 2005)

Does anyone have problems running after crapping? I find that if I go for a #2 before I run then about half way through my run, my arse starts to burn like mad... I try to save it for after or else I have to walk 5km home...   

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2005)

I am a morning defecator no matter the amount of exercise I do.
As long as I have a morning cup of coffee, I'm good. ;D

I will echo what lima oscar said. In working with seniors with bowel issues, we try to do a variety of things to get the body to correct it on it's own. Increased fluids and fibre being the most common. Enemas and suppositores being the most radical. It may help you to try and get your bowels onto a schedule, though. There are many great fibre supplements you can get out there to help with "training" your bowels. Would evening defecation be more for you? It all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> (I cannot emphasize enough how proud I am of myself for the seriousness of this post. The restraint I'm displaying is super-human.)



Unfortunately I do not have the same restraint, I believe the appropriate title for this thread would be "5K to the outhouse, a book by Willie Makeit"   Here's what I saw on basic(res & reg) Some folks get bound up like hay bales and other people get akin to the Niagra, your body will go haywire for the first little bit. After all you will be dumping copious amounts of fat and calories into your cakehole and then going for a run. Roll with the punches so to speak, you'll do fine. And I'm an after coffee pooher as well. Goddamn Tim's so delicious and bowel loosening.  ;D


----------



## DrSize (15 Aug 2005)

I also find my dumps work like clockwork.  I get on a pretty regular schedule and its almost within the minute everyday.  If I don't go before a nice morning run I cramp up pretty bad.  I guess I will just have to get up around 20 minutes earlier to give myself sufficient time to go where I am not rushed, I have to be in a relaxed state and not hurried.

I think I may also run into problems with field excercises, specifically for the leadership tests.  I played football at a pretty high level and before every game you get an anxious/nervous feeling and a pre-game shit is a must... I think it will be the same for some of the tests in the field.  I am excited though, less than 4 weeks to IAP/BOTP!!!


----------



## Bradboy (15 Aug 2005)

If all else fails a colostomy bag may suit this problem.  ;D That way while running it will be stored away in a nice convenient place, a bag strapped to your leg!


----------



## Lima_Oscar (15 Aug 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> If all else fails a colostomy bag may suit this problem.   ;D That way while running it will be stored away in a nice convenient place, a bag strapped to your leg!



Actually a colostomy bag is not pretty....believe me!


----------



## Bradboy (15 Aug 2005)

Oh I don't have to believe you.... I've seen them. And your right they're not a pretty sight! Working at a hospital I've had a first hand experience on many ways that a colostomy bag comes in handy for patients getting what they want. They bring new meaning to the term "dirty bomb". Hope I didn't ruin your appetite. Cheers


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I am a morning defecator no matter the amount of exercise I do.
> 
> In working with seniors with bowel issues ...   Enemas and suppositores being the most radical. ... Would evening defecation be more for you?



LOL, this sounds like an action plan from 101 Colonel By Drive. I thought you said you live on the East Coast ....


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> If all else fails a colostomy bag may suit this problem.   ;D That way while running it will be stored away in a nice convenient place, a bag strapped to your leg!



Too your leg? You may be thinking about a catheter(for urine). 
A colostomy bag is attached to your aabdomenand what comes out is not a nice sight...


----------



## Bradboy (15 Aug 2005)

Yes pardon me. But even still, the colostomy bag is still strapped to your body which I'm sure is quite inconvenient when running. That may be a small price to pay though if it means the difference between messing in your PT shorts.


----------



## Strike (16 Aug 2005)

Of course, the sounds it creates as it fills are difficult to hide and can be a little embarrassing.  My friend wears one.


----------



## Mappy (16 Aug 2005)

I actually never knew running could do this.

I know very well to stay away from greasy things and CHEESE!  I work at a burger joint and when I get my lunch some people forget that I cannot eat cheese without having.....a side-effect?....So they go "Do you want cheese?" which gets my reply of "Do you want me to die?".  The other day a girl who doesn't make burgers that often put cheese on my burger and about 3 people jumped her and said "We would like to keep her for the afternoon shift!"


This post made me laugh....you are all very open about your "daily activities" (or at least should be daily!)


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

My sister is the same way with cheese...so she tries to avoid it unless she has some imodium with her...lol
Do you find that all dairy does that to you, or just cheese? For my sister, it is only cheese.


----------



## Mappy (16 Aug 2005)

Ice cream upsets my stomach a bit, but it doesn't give the same reaction as cheese.  I dont drink milk that often, but last week at work I drank 500ml and I was fine.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Aug 2005)

Has it really comes to this?  Talking about bodily functions...   ;D

Oh well...I've sort of had this problem, it depends on when/what I eat before my run.  Usuallly if I start to feel things might be headed for the back door, my system will calm itself if I just don't run.  I find if I eat dairy or anything with high fat/grease and run too soon, the movement stirs everything up and creates an unhappy situation.  If I've eaten pizza within the last six hours, a run is out of the question all together.  One too many near accidents.


----------



## DG-41 (16 Aug 2005)

On every course I've ever been on, the young guys (when they have spare time) talk about women, music, and how drunk they got last night. The old guys talk about their bowel (ir)regularity.

I think that's in the CFAOs or something.

DG


----------



## Winstone (16 Aug 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahah.............................(breath)..........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
this is a great post haha


----------



## BDTyre (18 Aug 2005)

DG,

Being young but married, I'll probably be somewhere in between.


----------



## oftengone (22 Aug 2005)

I say like everyone else.. Nature is nature and the instructors will understand.  But if you can get your system flushed out in the morning before the run. It will be greatly appreciated for the instructors. and your teammates.

Good luck


----------



## Infanteer101 (22 Aug 2005)

LOL! I agree with Lima_Oscar


----------

